# Beautiful MAC case I saw on LJ (la tour de pink)



## V2LUCKY (Oct 6, 2005)

I don't know how to manage myself around that site so I didn't ask the girl if I could post her pics so I'll post a link.

http://www.livejournal.com/community...74.html#cutid1

It's so cutest case ever, I love it. I wish I had an extra $80 to buy it. Hopefully later I'll see it at a CCO and get it then. ~crosses fingers~


----------



## Lisa182 (Oct 6, 2005)

That is sooo cute.  I want one but no saks near me.  I'd call and order one, but I don't like giving out my credit card number over the phone, so no cute makeup case for me.  *sigh*


----------



## Janice (Oct 6, 2005)

Just called and got one held for me, these are so tiny IRL, but it's adorable.


----------



## ruby_soho (Oct 6, 2005)

Aww I can't see it because I don't have a livejournal account
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Lisa182 (Oct 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_Just called and got one held for me, these are so tiny IRL, but it's adorable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

How big are they in real life?  and if you don't mind me asking which Sak's did you get it from and do they ship?  if push comes to shove I might go ahead and try to get one for myself.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Oct 6, 2005)

One of the MAs at The Bay recently told me about an event they are having soon at 8-9 MAC locations across Canada. She said they were selling a special case that had pink & was really cute, and I bet that is it!


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 6, 2005)

I can't see it.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I want to see!  I want to buy!!


----------



## Janice (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm sure Chelsea won't mind me sharing the picture of hers she sent me.


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh WOW that is so cute!!  I want one!!


----------



## notevenjail (Oct 6, 2005)

That's so cute! How small is it?


----------



## Chelsea (Oct 6, 2005)

http://img.makeupalley.com/8/4/5/5/386379.jpeg heres the inside


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *absolut_blonde* 
_One of the MAs at The Bay recently told me about an event they are having soon at 8-9 MAC locations across Canada. She said they were selling a special case that had pink & was really cute, and I bet that is it!_

 
Which MAC locations?? I would sell my soul for this MAC case.... *sigh*


----------



## Chelsea (Oct 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Which MAC locations?? I would sell my soul for this MAC case.... *sigh*_

 
the market mall location in calgary is the one shes talking about and the one where I got mine. They had it for their grand re-opening event. I got the last one.


----------



## user3 (Oct 6, 2005)

I saw that on LJ too! I want one so bad! I don't travel much so wouldn't get much use but it's way cute!!


----------



## MaryEA (Oct 6, 2005)

You guys are enablers!! :O)  I just ordered the train case from Saks in San Francisco.  It looks so cute.

Mary


----------



## Jaim (Oct 7, 2005)

I like it! I'm tempted to get it because it's cute, but it's just too small and really not very practical.


----------



## Chelsea (Oct 7, 2005)

its good for travel. yeah it is small but not TOO small. itll be nice to take instead of my large mac traincase


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the pics, ladies! Wow, usually I'm very immune to the cuteness of cases etc. but this one is pretty damn cute! It'd cost a fortune over here, thank goodness it's not available here!


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 7, 2005)

oh wow, that's hotness... i want one! they are so damn adorable!


----------



## velvet (Oct 7, 2005)

that is the perfect size for me, damnit
must. not. ahhhh


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 7, 2005)

yup!   i got 2 of those! 1 for me, and 1 for my sister for christmas! they're actually a pretty good size and so darned cute!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_the market mall location in calgary is the one shes talking about and the one where I got mine. They had it for their grand re-opening event. I got the last one._

 

You said they were available in 8 stores? I'm not in Calgary so there is still hope...


----------



## user2 (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank God I can't get it!
Even the purchase of my 187 made my whole budget chaotic for this month!

But is sooooooooo adorable!!
Reminds me of a LV bag!


----------



## Modil (Oct 8, 2005)

How much is the case and how small is it?


----------



## Incus (Oct 8, 2005)

Does anyone know if they are availiable in London? I travel alot and that would come in SOOOOOO handy.


----------



## ruby_soho (Oct 8, 2005)

I hope my counter gets some of those, but I doubt it. I hate how there are no Canada exclusives, or everything is impossibly limited. MAC is originally Canadian! It makes me sad
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 13, 2005)

The Bay in Montreal have the MAC train case!! I ordered one! Woohoo!


----------



## ruby_soho (Oct 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_The Bay in Montreal have the MAC train case!! I ordered one! Woohoo!_

 
 Will they ship the train case? I live in Ottawa, but have no way to get to Montreal. How much did it come to for you?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_Will they ship the train case? I live in Ottawa, but have no way to get to Montreal. How much did it come to for you?_

 
It was 95$ CDN and 12$ CDN for shipping. (I live 45 min. from Montreal) So 123$ CDN with tax. 

You can still call and ask! (And you'll probably be lucky enough to be able to talk to someone who speak english)


----------



## scissor_sister (Oct 15, 2005)

*La tour de Pink ( MAC makeup case)*

Hello everyone, i was away for a little while, I am trying to find pictures of a new Pink case Mac came up with, can someone direct me to the link for that article, I tried looking for it but can't seem to find what I'm looking for.
Thanx a million!


----------



## bring_the_rukus (Oct 15, 2005)

is this the one?

here is the thread talking about it with more links to pics...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=30777


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 15, 2005)

I bought one, but didn't received it yet. I can't wait!


----------



## scissor_sister (Oct 15, 2005)

Loves it, yes this is the one. Thank you sooo much!!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 15, 2005)

Will this be released in the UK? Me hopes so.


----------



## MaryEA (Oct 15, 2005)

I just got mine.  It's so cute.


----------



## PrettyinPink (Oct 15, 2005)

Anyone know how big it is? Wondering how much I could fit into it? Any info would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Janice (Oct 15, 2005)

Threads merged


----------



## MACreation (Oct 16, 2005)

Is this available in MA. USA?


----------



## MaryEA (Oct 16, 2005)

I got mine from Saks in San Fran; I ordered it over the phone as I live in Phoenix, AZ.

I will measure it tomorrow and post numbers.  I'm exhausted tonight.


----------



## MACreation (Oct 16, 2005)

Yay!! I called SAKS in boston where i pre-ordered the exclusie palette and pre-ordered one of these babies


----------



## Alex (Oct 18, 2005)

My wonderful best friend got me one of these on Friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The MA said that we weren't even supposed to get them (Bay counter) but a few got shipped here by mistake - yay!
It's gorgeous and a perfect size for a long-weekend trip.
I must admit however, that I looked at and pawed hers (she got one too), but I cannot bring myself to take mine out of its box and use it.
What if it gets dirty? What if I spill something on it? What if someone tries to touch it or breathes on it?

Okay - deep breath... It's just so darn purty!


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 18, 2005)

It's 10 inches by 6 inches and 6.5 inches deep.


----------



## Glow (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_the market mall location in calgary is the one shes talking about and the one where I got mine. They had it for their grand re-opening event. I got the last one._

 
Augh your not serious!
I had money around that time, Like I had just been paid the day before the Bay reopened.


----------



## pale blue (Oct 19, 2005)

I just ordered mine from Saks in NYC, I'm so excited to get it! They still have 5 left, no taxes and no shipping charges. Weeeeeeee!


----------



## MrsWaves (Oct 19, 2005)

I ordered mine from Boston (along with the palette), pretty psyched about the free shipping & no tax this time around since I'm at my limit for my saks card between ordering the blow l/s's & luella tlc's for people! It always takes forever for saks to ship to me, so I asked them to hold it & not ship until I get back from vacation (which I leave for in 1 week) 

I do wish I had a damn saks/mac counter near me!


----------



## girlzippy (Oct 20, 2005)

Looks so cute, I would get one, but I never travel. Makes me wish I had a travel job.


----------



## jenjunsan (Oct 20, 2005)

*Happy Happy Happy*

 I'm doing the happy dance!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just got off the phone with Sunshine at Saks NYC - wonderful helpful gal!  I got one of the train cases and the palette!!!  They aren't cheap, but I figure I passed on all the Ornamentalism stuff so I'm not doing too bad.  This should fix my MAC lustings at least until Lingerie comes out!  Which, I don't think that will be too bad either, I just plan on getting the 2 pigments and Petticoat MSF. Now I have to wait for the FedEx man to bring it!!!


----------



## jenjunsan (Oct 20, 2005)

BTW, does anyone have a picture of the Saks Palette?  I ordered it sight unseen.


----------



## anniewayz (Oct 20, 2005)

i got one today! they were just in today at the bay in ottawa, and they only had four! I got the second one and it wasn't even noon!


----------

